# La tecnología quántica en la Informática



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 14, 2017)

Aquí les doy un enlace a un artículo de "Computerworld". Si encuentro la energía para hacerlo esto sería una base de donde partir. Lo que despertó especial interés leyendo este artículo fue que menciona que en los laboratorios de la IBM se ha logrado una "teleportación de fotones" por sobre una distancia de 3.5 millas dentro de un cable óptico recto! Relacionan este dato a poder ser una tecnología que hiciera la comunicación seguro de ser interceptada!

Como pueden reconocer de como escribo estas líneas lo escrito me despierta la curiosidad de investigar para ver si lo que supongo esto significa efectivamente corresponde a la materia científica. Noto que se que no se suficiente, razón por la cual también comparto este artículo con Ustedes!


----------

